# The Asian markets open Sunday afternoon



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

After a week when gold and silver went up people should keep an eye on the gold and silver market starting at 3:30 or 4:00 eastern time on Sundays.

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livegold.html


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OK, gold spiked and silver dropped.somebody's hoarding again, probably China.


----------

